# Part livery costs - surrey / sussex



## B&J (18 December 2014)

Hi all, 

would you be able to tell me roughly what you pay for part livery and what's included please? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scarlett (19 December 2014)

I'm in Farnham.

We do 5 day part at £450, the yard does offer a 7 day option at £535.

All bedding (2 bales a week) adlib hay (YO is very generous) stables mucked out 5 days a week, rugs changed, feet picked out morning and night, legs washed when they come in muddy, feed of my choice fed twice daily (all I buy is a vit/min supplement). On the 2 days 'off' it's still assisted, horses are fed, put out, brought in, feed/rugs/legs sorted as required - all we need to do is muck out and do hay and water. 

Yard has a good sized floodlit school with a superb surface, all year round turnout 24/7 in summer if requested, hot wash box, ok hacking and excellent facilities for us. YO lives onsite.


----------



## Moya_999 (19 December 2014)

Scarlett said:



			I'm in Farnham.

We do 5 day part at £450, the yard does offer a 7 day option at £535.

All bedding (2 bales a week) adlib hay (YO is very generous) stables mucked out 5 days a week, rugs changed, feet picked out morning and night, legs washed when they come in muddy, feed of my choice fed twice daily (all I buy is a vit/min supplement). On the 2 days 'off' it's still assisted, horses are fed, put out, brought in, feed/rugs/legs sorted as required - all we need to do is muck out and do hay and water. 

Yard has a good sized floodlit school with a superb surface, all year round turnout 24/7 in summer if requested, hot wash box, ok hacking and excellent facilities for us. YO lives onsite.
		
Click to expand...


£  392 here per 4 weeks   (98) per week

 rug changed
feet picked out 2 feeds
 hay
1 bedding use of facilities
7 day a week livery 
optional extras
363 days turnout
muckout
turnout catching once only
brush of worst of the mud
no washing legs as too many owners do not want their horses  legs being washed in cold weather so poilcy brought in  not to wash legs. 

 all that is left for the owner is to ride and tack clean


----------



## Ella19 (1 January 2015)

Surrey hills shere/ewhurst seems to range from £490 to £650! I'm struggling to find anything south of ewhurst for less than £510 with flood lit sandschool, that change rugs or have a stable all year round. DIY is virtually a myth!


----------



## dornrose (1 January 2015)

Ella19 said:



			Surrey hills shere/ewhurst seems to range from £490 to £650! I'm struggling to find anything south of ewhurst for less than £510 with flood lit sandschool, that change rugs or have a stable all year round. DIY is virtually a myth!
		
Click to expand...

Try Upper House Farm in Hascombe.


----------



## Ella19 (1 January 2015)

Thank you sadly wrong direction I need between ewhurst and petworth


----------



## B&J (2 January 2015)

Thanks everyone, just wanted an idea as thinking of moving over from DIY to part, although it'll only be mornings and to stay at current yard which is DIY hence working out a rough price. Didn't want to ask owner if I definitely couldn't afford it!!


----------



## Ella19 (4 January 2015)

So just turnout? If so assisted DIY on the yard i'm on (includes hay/haylage and either turnout or bring in with rug change) is £320pcm. Hope that gives you an idea?


----------



## B&J (5 January 2015)

That's fab, thanks!


----------

